# Broken DVD Player



## kwalsh (Jul 11, 2008)

My Macbook isn't that old, only a year or so, but the DVD drive is really grimy. The problem is is that the DVD player works fine but the DVD is stuck in there because it can't get back out. Obviously, I cannot put other DVDs to watch and the computer alternately makes weird clicking noises when it turns on, trying to eject the disk. 

I was just wondering if there was an easy way to get it out without completely destroying my computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope it was a full sized DVD, and not a mini DVD, which would require a new drive. The clicking noise at start up is the disk drive makinf sure the disk is loaded in the drive correctly, all the Mac slot loading drives I've ever used have made this noise at startup with a disk in them. So I take it you have tried dragging the DVD icon to the trash can or pushing and holding F12 to eject it and it doesn't come out. Another thing to try is to turn the Mac off, then turn it back on and push and hold the trackpad button, it should try harder to eject the DVD at this point. If it doesn't come out then, you have to take it in to get serviced, as the drive is bad and needs replacement.


----------

